# PC-Bau - Tipps-Infos-Vorschläge?!



## heino-th (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wollt mal fragen ob sich einer von euch mit PC-Hardware auskennt und mir sagen kann, 
ob diese Komponenten zusammenpassen und auch stabil bleiben.   
Hier die bisherige Zusammenstellung:

Arbeitsspeicher/RAM:      2x MDT DIMM 1GB DDR-400 je ca. *80€*
Prozessor/CPU:              1x AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 'Winchester' Sockel 939 ca. *235€*
Grafikkarte:                     1xMSI NX6600GT-TD128E PCIe ca. *180€*
Motherboard/Mainboard:   1x MSI K8N Diamond Sockel 939 ca. *180€*
(oder auch:                      1x Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe Sockel 939 ca. 122€)
Festplatte:                       2x Samsung SP1614C 160GB je ca.* 85€*
Netzteil:                          1x Sharkoon SilentStrom 535Watt ca. *130€*
DVD-Brenner:                  1x LG GSA-4613B ca.* 60€*
Gehäuse: (weiß ich noch net hat jemand n Tipp?)
Prozessorlüfter: (weiß ich auch nich net hier auch jemand n Tipp?)

Weiß jemand ob diese Zusammenstellung funktioniert und stabil laufen kann? 
Vielleicht kennt einer außerdem noch günstige OnlineShops?
Oder hat Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Vielleicht auch n paar Gründe warum PC selber bauen besser ist und es auch net so schwer ist, 
wenns überzeugende sind, bau ich n mir selber zam! 
Bei der Grafikkarte weiß ich noch net ob ich zwei davon nehm 
und n SLI--Verbund machen soll?! 

mfg heino


----------



## heino-th (8. Juni 2005)

ach ja, 
den möchte ich dann für Multimedia-Programme wie Flash usw,
3D-Programme wie Cinema 4D R9 oder Maya und
für Spiele usw. benutzen

mfg heino


----------



## ChrisDongov (9. Juni 2005)

Klingt meiner Meinung nach Vernünftig.
Aber da das sehr individuelle Teile sind gehe ich mal nicht davon aus das den noch 10 andere Leute hier im Forum genauso haben und dir daher Erfahrungen mitteilen können.

Generell sollten meiner Meinung nach keine Probleme auftreten, aber der Teufel liegt bekanntlich im Detail. 

Mein Tipp:
Tests in PC-Zeitschriften durchforsten. Da haben ja die verschiedesten immer mal wieder Rechner- / Komponententests und / oder Rechner- /Komponentenempfehlungen drin. Daran solltest du dich vielleicht halten.

Ansonsten:
Zusammenbauen, testen, beten!


----------



## heino-th (9. Juni 2005)

ja,
werd ich so und so machen müssen 
wollt ja nur sichergehen, vielleicht hatte schonmal jemand Probleme mit Teilen von dem!
thx für den Tipp, durchforste schon seit Monaten 'Chip', 'PC-Pro','PC-Praxis','Hardware' usw... 

mfg heino


----------

